# Lily update



## Lilysmommy

Well, I finally got home from my trip a couple days ago, and picked Lily up yesterday. I have since decided I'm just never going on vacation again. :roll: 

She did alright at Wildside and I was told that she ate very well the first couple days and did fine for most of the week, and even ate her kibble well. However, I got her home and weighed her...down to 393 grams. :? She was previously from 400-415 before my trip. She looked fine other than her weight making me worry, and she seemed happy to see me.  She decided to poop and pee on me while I had her out there and got poop smeared all over her lower area. She also didn't eat much at all last night due to trying to get her heating set up back in gear, so I plan on syringing her tonight, then it's bathtime. I'm already a bit worried about the possibility of a UTI and thinking about getting some white flannel to use for liners when she's sick or if there's reason to keep an eye on her urine. I think I remember reading from Nancy that fleece can make the color look weird or something.

Hope everyone had a great New Year's and is looking forward to the new year!


----------



## Kalandra

ah Lily, what are we going to do with you. Hopefully now that you are back home all will be well and you'll eat even more and regain some of that weight so your mommie doesn't worry so much about you. It is OK to eat a lot, your mommie won't be upset if you get a little pudgy.


----------



## shetland

Well isn't this something! I was just thinking about you and Miss Lily! I hope you had a good time on your trip. This little girl does like to keep your adrenalin at peak flow, that is for sure. I appreciate the updates on my little girl, so thank you very much. Give her a hug and kiss for me and tell her that she is driving her MaMa insane! I hope she starts to gain some weight. Good luck with the little angel's bath!


----------



## Lilysmommy

She's driving me nuts. *headdesk* Didn't eat anything but mealies last night, syringed her 2 mL tonight and hoping to see some food gone in the morning. I think I'm going to call and update her vet tomorrow if I have time, or Thursday. I'm starting to worry (thanks to comments from another person, not on this forum) that she has something else actually wrong with her and I'm just missing it by going with the weaker jaw explanation. Holding her tonight, her nose seemed wet, but I haven't noticed any sneezing, and the vet said her breathing sounded good back when we had her under for looking at her mouth (normally they can't get a good listen of her lungs because she HATES the stethescope), but it would explain the lack of appetite too, maybe...Or I could be jumping at nothing. :roll: I was wondering if I should ask for any other kind of testing to be done, just in case, like bloodwork, which she's never had done. Would there be any benefit to this, or would it just be wasting my money? I'm just worried that I'm not doing enough... :? 

And also, thank you guys for listening to my ranting about my little princessbrat. :lol: I wish she'd listen to you both and actually eat and get nice and fluffy again!


----------



## hanhan27

Oh Lily... what are we going to do with you??

I can't even imagine how frustrated & worried you are. I freak out on the days when Milly eats only 35 kibble! The not knowing seems to be the hardest part for us pet owners when a miniature family member makes us worry.

I don't know a whole lot about blood work, and the little I do know is from when our dog was sick... but this website explains the "why get bloodwork done" pretty well

http://www.canine-epilepsy.com/bloodwork.html

Sending happy, healthy thoughts your way... <3


----------



## Lilysmommy

Thanks Hanhan! I think I'll just ask my vet and see if he thinks it might be a good idea to get some bloodwork and see if anything unusual shows up. He wasn't in today, but he'll be in tomorrow afternoon, so I'm going to call then and update him on what's going on and where we should head from here. I want to get more of the 1 mL syringes they use for medicine anyway, I used one of them last night for feeding her and it worked much better than the dumb feeding syringes I got from my work. She ate all of her mealies last night(except one, I think she missed it), and at a little bit of her wet food, but it was just a few bites off the top, not much at all. Going to be syringing her again tonight when I get home from work. I'm starting to think about making a specific mix for syringing rather than the wet food mix I usually give her - that has wet cat food in it which makes it a bit chunkier and harder to go through the syringe.


----------



## hanhan27

What did the vet say, Kelsey? Thinking about you two <3


----------



## Lilysmommy

Thanks Hanhan! <3 I unfortunately haven't been able to reach the vet yet, he's been busy or gone the times I"ve tried so far. :? Gonna try again tomorrow, but even if I don't get a chance to talk with him on the phone, I'm going to be making an appointment for Lily. She's definitely having issues with her girlparts. >< Her pee doesn't have any red or pink tinges, though it's pretty dark yellow. My main concern is in checking her over, I found that her vaginal opening had a brownish crust over it, like a scab. I found it again tonight and try getting it off - I did, but underneath it is blood-red (but not actually bleeding) and very painful-looking.  I feel so bad for my little brat...It feels like the past year has been one thing after another for her, between her skin issues, and eating issues, and now this. On the plus side, she's been running on her wheel a little bit the past two nights, and eating alright. I've also been syringe-feeding her, and am going to start doing it twice a day - morning and night. Maybe that'll help her put some weight on. I'm also going to ask about Hills A/D at the vet's, and see if she likes that.


----------



## hanhan27

*Sigh* Poor girl. Neither of you have been able to fully relax when it comes to her health in a long time!

I hope you can get some answers soon. 

It's good that she wheeled  And it seems like she's getting food between willingness/interest on her part and syringeing on yours! It's good that she hasn't lost interest in food  

Hugs from Milly and I. Milly wants Lily to get better so they can write a song together about each other since their names rhyme... She said something about the name game?  (Milly Milly bo Billy Billy fee fi fo... You get it)


----------



## shetland

Get well Miss Lily.


----------



## cynthb

*hugs* I hope Lily gets better soon!


----------



## ReginasMommy

Get well soon Lily! Kisses from me and Regina


----------



## Lilysmommy

Thanks guys! I just got a vet appointment for 8 am tomorrow...Sooo earrrlyyy (and on my day off, of course :lol: ), but I'm so relieved that I don't have to make her wait until Thursday night. I'll let you guys know what the vet says, fingers are ALL crossed that we can get this cleared up and then get her eating well. I want my baby healthy again! And :lol: Hanhan, they so need to write that song together!


----------



## PJM

I hope it goes well & you can find out what's wrong with her. Sweet baby. Sorry that you're having so many health issues.


----------



## SnufflePuff

I am so sad to see Lily is not in tip-top shape.  She is definitely one of my favorites!

Bloodwork can be pretty useful, but you need to assess the risks of sedation if the vet thinks she needs it. They were able to take a sample on Puff (RIP) without sedation and if Lily is generally good, they should be able to.

What you would want to get is a comprehensive panel and a CBC. The comprehensive panel will show you if her liver, kidney, and other important organs are functioning properly. The dark urine makes me a little concerned for her kidneys. 

The CBC or Complete Blood Count will show if she has any sort of infection (high white blood cell count), certain types of cancer, and whether or not she is producing enough formed red blood cells (aka whether or not she has anemia). 

This could at the very least rule out a bunch of possible causes of her issues.

The only other thing to really do would be a full body Xray to basically look for cancer... but she'd have to be sedated for that so I'd do the bloodwork FIRST to make sure her liver and kidneys can handle the sedation.

Puff seemed perfectly fine and I was *this* close to sedating her to do more bloodwork and xrays but had I, she would have died on the table, as her liver was 98% cancerous. So it's unfortunately a risk to be considered. 

Best of luck!!!!


----------



## Lilysmommy

Alright, short update time until I find out more...

The vet took a swab of the mucus around Lily's vaginal opening, and put it on a slide to look at it. He came back and said that there's some bacteria scattered around in it, but was more concerned/confused about something else - there were clumps of cells with large nuclei and not a lot of cytoplasm in the sample. They all looked the same, and were in clumps, and he wasn't really sure what they were, other than the large nuclei suggested that they were replicating quickly. He wanted to wait until some of the other vets got there and get some second opinions from them. Does this sound like anything to anyone here? He said he wasn't ready to jump to the conclusion of tumor, since the cell clumps were found around the vaginal opening, not really in the bladder or uterus. He wanted to get a urine sample as well, without sedating her, so I left her with them so they could wait until she peed and get a sample. They're going to call me back in a little while and let me know what the other vets said and let me know when to come pick her up, which should be sometime today, I'm sure. He mentioned x-rays as a possibility, though all that would show is whether or not there's any masses in her bladder/uterus, which would cost around $100. I asked about the bloodwork as well, and he said that'd cost $150...So I'm going to have to wait on that for a bit. I can't afford it right now. :? So for now, just going to see what the other opinions are on the weird cell clumps, and what the urine sample tells us, and go from there.


----------



## Nancy

When they squeeze their muscles to pee, they also are squeezing uterine/vaginal muscles and there can be blood and infection pushed out of the uterus. It only stands to reason, that if blood/infection can get pushed out of the uterus, so could abnormal cells. He should be able to palpitate and get a feel if her uterus is enlarged or for any lumps but this could be so early that it's still at the point of abnormal cells and not large enough to feel. 

It sounds like this might be a start on finding what is up with poor Lily.


----------



## Lilysmommy

I really hope so! I'm already starting to try and figure out funds in my head, to make sure I can afford it if she needs to be spayed or something. I just checked and our credit card payment went through, so I can use it now - perfect timing! Trying to decide if I can go ahead with the blood test today or not, depending on what the vet wants to do. I'll ask him about the possibility of it being uterine, and we'll see what other tests there are available to narrow down the problem. If I'm allowed to have a miracle happen...it'll be something small, easily fixed with antibiotics, and after we're done with those, she'll magically go back to eating great again. :lol: Stranger things have happened, right??

Also, I know I've said this before, but Lily is SO good for Dr. Nolan! I don't know what it is about him, but she loves him. She huffed a bit at him while he was getting a swab sample, but didn't even try to ball up, and even let him listen to her heart with the stethescope - something I"ve never seen her let any other vet do. I was convinced she hated the stethescope because she always got so angry when they tried to listen to her heart or lungs. :roll: She was perfect for Dr. Nolan though!


----------



## Nancy

If they find it is a uterine issue or infection, it is usually best to go straight for a spay. Usually uterine infections are the precursor to uterine tumours so while antibiotics may cure the infection for now, it's only a bandaid solution and not a cure. Hopefully, they can figure that out without doing blood work and xrays. 

It's great when they co-operate for the vet. Maybe he is the hedgie whisperer.


----------



## Lilysmommy

I dunno, he's said that she's the best hedgehog he's worked with, that usually they're huffy and ball up. So maybe she just has a crush on him. :lol: 

Just got another call back, and my angel's not cooperating - still no peeing. Pooped a couple times though, of course! :roll: :lol: The vet said he still wants to wait and see if she goes eventually so they can get a urine sample. It's looking more like we're going to end up needing to spay her though. A couple of the other vets that are better at reproductive issues think that the abnormal cells are from the uterus, and the result of endometriosis. They just want to get the urine sample so that they can definitely rule out the bladder before we jump straight to spaying. I asked about doing a fine needle aspiration and he said he really prefers not to do it that way, but would if I pressed the issue. He said even just getting a sample after she pees will work fine, since if they do happen to see any of those specific cells in it, they'll know that they're reproductive cells, and they're just looking for bacteria or anything else in the urine. I'm leaving her there for a bit longer, hoping she'll pee pretty soon. She's been awake most of the time and walking around, so I'm surprised she hasn't gone already.

Is there any big questions I should ask them when finding out more information about spaying her, if that ends up being our course of action? I know I've read that the best method is laser, since it heals faster and such. Anything else I should inquire about besides that and obviously the costs?


----------



## Lilysmommy

My girl's leading us on a merry chase...No clue what's going on anymore! The vet just called back. He ended up having to give her a bit of anaesthesia so he could squeeze the urine out, since she wouldn't pee. He went ahead and got a blood sample while she was out, just in case I wanted to do the blood panel. So far, this is a list of what we've found with her:

- reproductive cells in the vaginal opening
- urine was green (a sign of dead blood cells, he said)
- urine also had some calcium crystals and some blood cells
- urine did NOT have any bacteria in it
- found a small, hard, round mass on her chest that moves around, not connected to anything (this wasn't there, or at least we didn't notice it back in November when she was knocked out to check her mouth)

Right now he was going to get a sample of the mass and take a look at that, and run the blood panel to see what it tells us about her liver, kidneys, etc. We're hoping that'll give us some more clues so we can figure out an actual answer. This has been such a crazy day...I can only imagine how she's feeling, being up all day, getting knocked out and poked a few times...


----------



## Tasha

Sending you both lots of hugs and hoping this all gets sorted for you both soon. xx


----------



## Lilysmommy

ALRIGHT! Finally, the last vet-related update for now.

The results of the mass on her chest came back as definitely a tumor, but Dr. Nolan doesn't think it's cancerous, and not a huge concern right now, though we'll keep an eye on it. The blood test results showed normal for everything except the liver. There were some liver enzymes that were elevated a decent amount, though not to the level of actual liver failure. Since obviously the liver is rather important, he said we'll concentrate on that right now. I got a medicine called Denosyl that will help her out with reproducing liver cells. She'll get 0.4 mL once a day for 30 days. We also got an antibiotic (which will help the urinary issues as well, he said), Amoxicillin, of which she'll get 0.12 every 12 hours for 14 days. I plan on giving her probiotics in between doses as well to help keep her from getting too sick from that.

I also got six cans of Hills A/D for her. With that, I'm supposed to mix about 75% food and 25% water and syringe feed her with that 3-4 times a day, either 6 mL or as much as I can get into her (she's only been taking 1.5-2.5 mL each feeding so far before starting to get antsy). The syringe feeding is especially important because if she gets FLD from not eating now with her liver already down, it'll most likely kill her. Vet also said we're going to ignore the reproductive things for now, since the liver is the most important thing to have working. I'm supposed to call with an update in a few days, and then take her back in for a progress check in 7-10 days. Right now, she's back in bed, gladly resting after her very bad day. I think we're both very glad this day is over, and I don't expect much activity from her tonight. She looked so tired when I picked her up at the vet, she just didn't want to move much. She definitely recognized me and relaxed very quickly after she realized it was me holding her. They said she was a wonderful girl, and didn't ball up or bite or anything once the entire day, even with everything she went through. She pretty much impressed everyone there.


----------



## LizardGirl

Man, poor Lily! She's going through a lot. Hopefully everything she's having done to her now will get her back to health!


----------



## Immortalia

Awww poor Lily. I'm sure she'll show you her disproval about the vet visit with more pouty glares 

*hugs* Hope all will be well!!!


----------



## shetland

Oh Miss Lily just be healthy beautiful girl! My first dog was a schnauzer that I adopted at 4 years of age. When she was 12, her liver enzymes started going up. She went on Hills and lived until she was 18!


----------



## cynthb

Oh poor Lily *hugs and snuggles for her*. I hope this treatment works quickly!


----------



## Lilysmommy

Thanks guys! She's doing okay so far, but other than our first syringe-feeding session, she didn't eat almost at all last night - only a few mealies. She ate a few more this morning when I put her back after our first syringe-feeding of the day. I think she was sleeping all night after her long, crappy day yesterday. She wasn't too keen on her meds last night, but surprisingly took her amoxicillin really well this morning. I think she was hungry enough that she was willing to be cooperative for the first few minutes of the feeding. Hoping that she'll be a bit more active tonight after a good long rest.


----------



## hanhan27

I'm so happy that you're starting to get some answers, and that the tumor wasn't cancerous! 

Poor Lily. She's such a brave girl, though. I'm sure you're a very proud mama.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Thanks Hanhan! I'm definitely a proud one, but feeling like a horrible one too.  :? I've been thinking more about all of it and starting to feel like half of it's my own fault for not watching her closer. I should've noticed the spot on her chest (I don't know how I missed it, I get her out every night and check her over for ingrown quills, cuts, everything), and I've been wondering if the liver issues are because she wasn't eating enough...I'm afraid I wasn't as aggressive with the syringe-feeding as I should have been, getting more food into her from the start of when she stopped eating well. Now I just hope she gets better...I'm doing whatever I can to get more food into her, but I still can't get what the vet suggested. He recommended 6 mL of food three to four times a day. So far I've only been able to get 4.5 mL, at most, into her in one session. :? She starts getting frantic to get away if I keep pursuing it once she's decided she really doesn't want anymore. And her spot on her chest is bruised and still looks pretty sore and I don't want to hurt her by holding her still.

Also, a question for anyone who might be able to answer...Going to ask the vet his opinion as well. Should I not mess with her normal food through all of this, and just wait for her to decide she's interested again? I've been wanting (before all of this started) to try introducing some different kibbles and see if I can't find something she likes better. With her not touching anything except mealies on her own, would it be okay to try some different things and see if anything entices her to take a few bites? Or should I leave it alone and wait for her to try her old food, so I don't mess her up with food changes?


----------



## Lilysmommy

Sorry for the double post, can't edit my last one anymore...

Just finished syringe feeding Lily again, only got 3 mL into her this time before she started getting a bit frantic. Letting her rest for a little bit, then going to try again, since this session has probiotics in it and she needs them...She's starting to have diarrhea, and it's kind of scaring me. Logical me knows that it's probably a reaction to a new diet that's mostly liquid and also due to the antibiotics, but mommy-me is kind of freaking out about the fact that it either has no substance at all, or it's jelly-like, and it's so dark green that it looks black unless I rub paper towel on it. Just to try and calm mommy-me down a bit...this IS normal, right?? :? It's also sticky, it's been sticking to her bottom and I've had to clean her up after both times that she's gone while I've had her out. I never thought I'd miss nice normal hedgie poo before... :roll: :lol:


----------



## Nancy

Don't beat yourself up over not noticing the lump. It may have been fast growing or it may be in a location that your fingers don't touch as you handle her. When my Peaches had her mammary tumour, it was about the size of a small marble before I noticed it and I could not believe that I hadn't felt it. The only reason I noticed it when I did was one evening she came out to stand at the bars of her cage and I was sitting eye level with her. I saw this thing hanging down on her and it was the lump. It had to have been there but I never felt it and even knowing it was there, my fingers had to search for it. 

The liver issues may very well have started from her not eating but from what I have experienced and read about over the years, I think some hedgehogs are more prone to liver issues than others and some may have it a bit after not eating as much for a while, but it never goes on to be anything serious. A friend of mines vet told her that any time a hedgehog slows up on eating or doesn't eat enough, FLD can start. 

Green urine typically is liver related but I've also heard of it being from a uterine infection. 

You want to get as much into her per sitting as you can but if she doesn't take much, then syringe her again in an hour or two. The less she eats, the more often you should do it. 

The poop issues are probably from the different diet as well as the meds she is taking for the liver issue. Hopefully it will resolve as she gets used to the food and meds. Is it frequent diarrhea or just that when she goes it is diarrhea?

Trying her on different foods might entice her to eat but it will probably not help the poop situation. Right now though, it is important to get food into her to combat the liver issues. 

Poor girly and you. Sending love and hugs to you both.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Thanks Nancy...You're really good at making me feel better!  I still feel horrible for her, but at least less like I was neglecting her or something...Wish I could make her feel better faster though, my poor sweetie.  I'll try and syringe her as often as I can then, instead of forcing more on her at a time. I'm just worried about the days when I have to work...Today was my first work shift since this started, I was gone from 8-5. I'm considering getting up tonight sometime from 2-3 or so and doing another feeding session, and see if she eats better at night. Also concerned because next week I'm staying at my aunt's, dogsitting, and I'll be driving back and forth to feed Lily. I don't really want to move her out there, I'm afraid the move might stress her out while she's already sick...But it'd save a LOT of gas and time if I did that. I'm just not sure which situation is preferable - moving her and being able to feed her as often as I need to for at least a couple of the days, or leaving her at home and driving back home 4 times a day to feed her. I might wait and see how she's doing by Sunday/Monday and then decide whether it's best to move her out or not. Tuesday-Thursday next week is going to be stressful as well because I work 8-4 Tuesday/Thursday, and have class 9-12 and 4-9 on Wednesday. It'd probably help to have her at my aunt's for those few days at least, since I wouldn't waste so much time driving and could feed her more when I'm not gone from the house. Plus I want to do a night feeding during those nights too, and it's probably safer not to be driving half-asleep at 3 am. :lol: 

With the poop - it doesn't seem to be constant or anything, it's just how it is when she does go. So far she's gone three times since we got home from the vet Tuesday night, twice on me, once on her wheel. Do you think the probiotics will help at all with it, once she gets more used to the A/D? I might try some new foods, doing them once at a time and see if I can't find something that sparks her interest...I just want her to start eating even a tiny bit (besides mealies) on her own. Maybe in another couple of days once she starts getting used to the A/D and the meds and maybe her system calms down a bit...


----------



## KatelynAlysa

I hope she gets well soon! You're an amazing hedgie mama for being so dedicated taking care of her.


----------



## Kalandra

If she will allow you... keep a syringe with a bowl of food to give her when you are snuggling with her. I have had plenty of times where I had one very sick who wouldn't eat much per sitting. I'd sit with them, snuggling them and when they would wake up, they would take a couple more CCs.

Also consider how you hold her when you syringe feed. Sometimes changing the position you are feeding helps. I've had some that would sit in my lap, I'd use my left hand to steady their head and offer the syringe from the side. Typically those didn't even need the hand steadying them once they figured out what was happening.

Others liked to be held against me while being fed. Any other method and they would get antsy and not take food after a few bites. 

Remember to go slow, and if she gets antsy and wants to take a break, its time for a break, but offer her some more food after a few minutes.

It can be tough trying to get a hedgehog who doesn't feel well to eat. Keep at it and don't get discouraged.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Thanks Katelyn! 

Thanks for the tips & encouragement, Kalandra. I tried experimenting with a couple different positions earlier, but didn't find anything that clicked for us yet. She doesn't want to hold still after the first minute or two, no matter what, so I have to hold her, which is what she struggles against. I'm wondering if part of why she gets so determined to get away is because the lump on her chest is right there, and it's still definitely bruised and probably sore from getting the sample taken to look at.  I try to avoid holding her near it, but I can't find a way to hold her still where I'm not touching it or near it...

However, I just got done doing another feeding and discovered a new trick that might be useful...The good ole mealies. I got some out and gave them to her in between getting some A/D in her (which I added some peas baby food to, to see if she likes that taste any better) and I think it helped keep her calm a bit longer. I got 2 mL into her this time and 2 during the last session at 2:30. Gonna try the snuggle-and-syringe method tonight for a few hours and see how much I can get into her then.

I'm pretty sure I'm just going to pack her up and bring her to my aunt's with me tomorrow...I don't like relocating her now while she's sick, but with as little as she's eating in each syringing session, I need to feed her way more often than what I can afford to drive back and forth for. I'd be driving for most of the day if I tried to leave her at home. :? I do have a room that I can keep her in there where I can run a space heater and keep her warm enough, and keep the dogs away from her. I'll be there all day tomorrow, so I'll have a chance to make sure the temperatures stay good before I have work on Sunday.


----------



## shetland

As you already know, I am not a hedgie expert! But I am an expert in noting a caring, loving hedgie MaMa who strives to meet every possible need of her little girl. That is you Kelsey.


----------



## Kalandra

Keep working at it. Lots of little meals add up. How is her weight holding up for you? If she will eat mealies, give her some after a few CCs. Gut load them so that they give a little extra nutrition. To me eating mealies is at least eating something still. 

Take her with you and try to feed her every hour or two, until you get the recommended amount in her.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Thank you, Shetland. Your posts always make me smile. <3

Her weight's been holding pretty steady now, staying around 395-400. She's still eating her 15 mealies a night, even though she won't touch any other food. Gotta start breaking open some meat baby foods and see if she's willing to taste those at all...I might get some melon and see if she'll give that a try too. I know it's mostly water, but extra hydration can't hurt either, and I'm wondering if she'll be enticed by those at all, considering they're a usual big favorite.

On the plus side...This last time I fed her, I tried another new position, kind of like what you suggested - sitting on my lap, holding her from above up near her head, just gently. No pressing on her chest this way, and I managed to get 3 mL into her, the most in one session today.  Definitely switching to this position, hopefully it continues to work!


----------



## Kalandra

That sitting position was a favorite for Poptart & Cooper. Neither would sit long in any other position. Poptart had a tumor growing in her throat. It was the only position I could use that wouldn't apply pressure to the tumor. She fought me about it for a couple of days, but eventually just would sit and look up at me, waiting for the next syringe full. Oh another thing to try is a different syringe. Poptart wouldn't eat from the 10cc syringe, but would eat from the 1cc. She wanted less in her mouth at a time.

I agree with your plan, offer her some of her favorites. Leave them in her cage with her. That way if she gets up they are there for her.

Keep eating little one. Eat more for your mommie.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Lily did great yesterday, and we got a lot of food into her - actually the recommended amount for one day. This was from feeding her every 2 hours though, so unfortunately that'll be hard to replicate for days where I have class/work. I haven't gotten a chance to get some chicken baby food (thought I had some on hand, but guess I used it all) or melon yet, as my manager changed my schedule and I had to rush in to work and then work all day today. :evil: I was worried sick about her all day, as she didn't eat much at all this morning before I left, and I was gone for nine hours. I had my other aunt go check on her and she called to let me know she seemed to be fine and the temp was staying nice and cozy. I got home and immediately fed her and she took 3.3 mL. I'm planning to feed her every 2-3 hours throughout tonight to make sure she gets food in her. I have tomorrow off again, so I'll be keeping up with the every 2-3 hours for the day and probably tomorrow night as well - I work 8-4 on Tuesday. :? I think I'm going to talk to my manager and see if there's any way I can stick with 6 hour or less shifts for the next week or two, so I'm not stressing about Lily's eating so much. 

The sitting position that we tried is still working well, though she starts to get antsy around 2-3 mL still. I have to do some coaxing and sweet-talking to get the last bit into her and make it to 2.5 (which has become my goal for each feeding session). Also, I've discovered the same thing with the syringes. The vet gave me a 6 mL feeding syringe, but Lily really didn't like it. I think I was pushing it too fast (though it didn't feel like it to me of course), and giving her too much at a time. So we're using the 1 mL syringes as well, which works well for her.

Another plan I'm going to implement tonight is leaving some kibble in bed with her. I know she's not been eating her kibble, but who knows, maybe she'll try a bite since it's right there. I've been thinking about getting a new kibble to try, and see if it sparks her curiosity, but I think I might just wait until after we're done with the antibiotics. I have a feeling with her stomach feeling yucky with that, she won't be much inclined to eat on her own (except mealworms) until then.

May not have another update for a little while, not using internet at my aunt's house, and will be busy (and sleep-deprived) for the next couple of days. We have a vet visit on Friday though, and I will try to update after that, at least.


----------



## NoDivision

Glad Lily is holding steady and you are having success getting food into her. The boys and I are thinking of you and will be keepi an eye out for your next update


----------



## shetland

I will pray for Miss Lily.


----------



## Melanie

Hi, I am new to this hhc but I just read all this thread and I just want to say hang in there and although I am not religious, I am praying for you and Lily. I know how hard it is what you are going through. Ive been through the heartache of a very sick hedgie and I know how scary and stressful it can be. You are such a good hedgie mommie! I hope Lily is ok and please update.

Sent from my Kindle Fire using Tapatalk


----------



## Hedgieonboard

Hope Lily feels better soon, glad to hear she ate alittle more at feeding


----------



## Lilysmommy

Thanks to all of you for the prayers, good thoughts and encouragement. 

Decided to get on for a quick second because I had a question about probiotics. I've been mixing them in with her food for the mid-day feedings, to help her tummy out. However, I put the food in the fridge between feedings and then microwave to warm it back up before a feeding. Is the microwave killing that good bacteria that she needs, making it pointless to have it in the food? Or should it be fine anyway? If it's probably killing the bacteria in the probiotics, I can stop putting in the main bowl of food and just add some after I microwave, I just wanted to check first.


----------



## LizardGirl

I did a quick search and from a first glance couldn't really tell. I think though since you're heating a small amount up, and not very hot, that it probably will not kill the probiotics. I was always told as a kid to heat stuff up at least 30 seconds to "kill all the bacteria", though who knows how accurate that is.


----------



## Kalandra

Add any supplements after you warm her food up. Better to be safe than be giving her something that has been neutralized.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Good point. Guess I should just stop overthinking and follow common sense. :lol: Lily's been fighting a bit more on eating today, but still doing pretty well. I got some chicken baby food, and watermelon to try on her. Offered some of the baby food and a bit of non-watered-down A/D before starting the last feeding session and she ignored the A/D completely. I don't think she likes it much - trust her to be the exception to the food rule again. :roll: I swear, she just likes going against the crowd. However, she was interested in the baby food and took a couple bites all on her own!   I left it in her cage and will give her some more tonight, along with trying to watermelon. With the success of the chicken baby food, I"m going to check tomorrow at my house and see if we have plain chicken breasts. Might boil one and chop it up for her, see if she'll try that at all. Still not touching any of her normal foods (soft food mix, kibble, Wellness Healthy Indulgence meat), but she's still eating mealies pretty reliably. We're halfway through the antibiotic tomorrow, so I can't wait till that's done. I'm still hoping she'll feel and eat better once we get that over with.


----------



## Lilysmommy

I gave up on not using my aunt's wireless thing...I'm hopelessly addicted to the internet. :lol: 

Anyway, quick update, since not much has changed - still fighting to syringe her, with varying amounts of success, depending on the time of day. Still having pretty loose, sticky, and dark green stools, and her pee is still green. She did decide that watermelon is still a wonderful thing though, and eats all of what I give her when I offer it. She's taken a few bites of just plain chicken baby food and chicken and peas baby foods mixed together, but not much. I mixed some of both in with her A/D, and she seems to eat a bit better when I do that. She doesn't eat very well when I add probiotics though, for whatever reason. On the plus side, she does GREAT taking her meds - she takes those syringes (I get the meds, and then fill the rest of the syringe with food) so much easier than just food syringes. Forgot to grab chicken breasts at my house though, so may wait on those until I get home again. We have a week at my house, and then I'm staying at my other aunt's for several days. :roll: It just figures things like this happen at the same time as everything else is going on. My dog needed antibiotics three times a day for three weeks - and of course right now too, when I'll be gone for 2/3 weeks. :roll: Luckily my dad and brother are helping out with her and making sure she gets them.


----------



## hanhan27

It's great that she's taking her meds nicely. What a good girl  

It does figure that these things pop up at the most inconvenient times :lol: But you are doing a great job. You're a model hedgie-mama and Lily is lucky to have you. Is she eating the kibble you leave in bed with her?

I hope your doggy is okay! It's that time of year for health issues, isn't it? Our 16 year old cat is becoming incontinent and unsteady on her feet, so we have to take her in to get checked out now. :roll: 

Hang in there! <3


----------



## shetland

Just dropping my line of support. I think of you and Miss Lily every day and pray for positive news. I agree with Han Han, you have always been a wonderful hedgie Mommy to Miss Lily.


----------



## Lilysmommy

Thanks guys.  I'm feeling pretty useless now, since I can't make her feel better.  She's struggling against feedings more today, and I'm pretty sure it's because I didn't get a chance to give her probiotics yesterday, so her stomach feels worse today. Just gave her some with her last feeding, so maybe it'll help soon and she'll eat better later. *crosses fingers* I _think_ she ate one of the kibble I put in bed with her, but it could have very well just gotten kicked out of her igloo like the others and I haven't found it yet. :roll: I gave up and took the others out for now. She did eat some chicken/peas baby food on her own last night though, and 2/3 of her mealworms.

She's also started sneezing a little bit and now I'm getting really worried that I got some food in her lungs or something and she has a URI. :? Going to be asking the vet to listen to her lungs tomorrow and see what he says about the sneezing.

I'm sorry about your cat, Hanhan! I hope she gets checked out alright and will be okay, poor old girl.

Also, completely unrelated to animal health...I got an idea for a new hedgie-related project last night, and will be trying to work on it a bit this weekend. Not sure how long it'll take me to have something to show you guys, but I'm really excited about it! (And now I"ll leave you all wondering about it until I have pictures! :lol: )


----------



## LizardGirl

Kelsey, you tease! I want to know what the super secret project is!

I really hope Lily is okay and starts getting better. I hate hearing about her not doing well...


----------



## Lilysmommy

viewtopic.php?f=35&t=15887


----------

